# And so the gun grab legislation begins!



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/parkland-anniversary-biden-calls-tougher-165103526.html


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Make no mistake, they have to have the guns. No two ways about it, for their agenda to succeed they will have to disarm people. It's not, nor has it ever been, about gun safety. It's about control. Anytime the socialist left bastards say it's about common sense, first secure wallet, then reach for your pistol. We all know they are not afraid to steal and they sure as hell don't care about what the constitution says. They ain't worried about the kangaroo courts. By hook or crook, they will come after the guns.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

And I don't trust one scum bag in The House or The Senate to follow the Constitution. 

Batten down the hatches, boys and girls, this is getting interesting...


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

the impeachment might be over, the election fraud might be a mute point, but MAKE NO MISTAKE about it , 
this is not over by a long shot... things will only get worst and very unpleasant. not to mention very nasty
in the manner it is handled by the demons.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

But covid along with closing schools and using virtual learning has done more to stop school shootings. 

Along with not having anybody at the gun free zones and events. 

Still must be the guns fault.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not a question of if , but when they will take them. By any means. Scream 2nd amendment all you want it is meaningless now.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

They seem about as intent on cutting off the ammo as they do the guns. Two pronged attack apparently. Older link but cant see much has changed. 
https://conservativedailypost.com/house-democrats-return-early-to-ban-ammunition/


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Not a question of if , but when they will take them. By any means. Scream 2nd amendment all you want it is meaningless now.


I have things louder than my voice to argue for me.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Don't forget that if the highly unconstitutional impeachment trial had only required a simple majority like laws do they would have won 57-43. 57 senators voted yes to something that completely 100% no questions was unconstitutional. When it comes to gun laws they already interpret the Constitution in every way other than how it was written. 

Gun registration, "assault weapon" ban, sounds familiar. Oh yeah......We already have those things in MA.

That doesn't mean I want to see it happen anywhere else. Our AG in all her wisdom took it upon herself to change how the language of a law that was written 20 years earlier is interpreted, because she has no power to make law.

So anyone who thinks it can't happen look no further than places like MA and CA. Completely unconstitutional gun laws that are in effect and have been for years now without being overturned.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Begins? I think this began with HR 127? or even before, lol.. 

In all honestly, I am positive this was coordinated. The HR127 in the system, THEN wait for the parkland anniversary to get the emotional "reasoning" behind the why... Then say, "oh, we already have this bill and we need to support it, now more than ever"... Of course, the HR 127 won't pass in it's entirety, but the right will be so scared of it, what will we agree to in compromise? Of course we should never agree to a compromised, because it's just a ploy to take all guns, we know it, they know it... 

With the Jan 6th over reaction, and every other event in history, we've seen the left (with the media's help) amplify every crisis or event to further their agenda... God help us if there's another school shooting anytime during the next 2 years...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

We can right these things by nullifying federal law.
You can fix this at the local, county, and state levels.

It is illegal to violate the constitution. Convince your local, county, and state officials that these actions are unconstitutional, and that they can stop it.
Texas is seriously considering joining the 2nd Amendment Sanctuary movement. It will become illegal in the state of Texas to enforce unconstitutional federal laws within this state. It will be illegal to aid federal agents in this effort. Any agent or officer, state or federal, that attempts to enforce these illegal laws in our state can be arrested.

That's the plan anyways.
Get to work. Call your state congress critters. Get this ball rolling.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nick said:


> Don't forget that if the highly unconstitutional impeachment trial had only required a simple majority like laws do they would have won 57-43. 57 senators voted yes to something that completely 100% no questions was unconstitutional. When it comes to gun laws they already interpret the Constitution in every way other than how it was written.
> 
> Gun registration, "assault weapon" ban, sounds familiar. Oh yeah......We already have those things in MA.
> 
> ...


Constitution has already been put on hold . Sit back and watch.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Nope. Compliance will be extremely low.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

While I think they wouldn't hesitate to push something like this through I don't think its the priority now. They ran and won on giving "free's" away to people in the name of COVID relief so that is where the battle is. People in GA are already pissed because they where promised 2000 dollar checks which have already been lowered to 1400 dollars.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> While I think they wouldn't hesitate to push something like this through I don't think its the priority now. They ran and won on giving "free's" away to people in the name of COVID relief so that is where the battle is. People in GA are already pissed because they where promised 2000 dollar checks which have already been lowered to 1400 dollars.


People in Georgia are bad at math as well as being stupid, greedy, and fornicators of near kin? No offense to any Georgia members here. Doubtlessly you are exceptions to the rules.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

stevekozak said:


> People in Georgia are bad at math as well as being stupid, greedy, and fornicators of near kin? No offense to any Georgia members here. Doubtlessly you are exceptions to the rules.


There a few million more outside of GA too.

Its kind of sad as a nation we've gone from "Give me liberty or give me death!" to "Where's my stimulus check???"


----------

